# B & W Logging Camp



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

The president of our local garden railroad club and his wife decided to add a logging camp to their back yard layout. It would be named the "B & W Logging Camp" after some fond relatives. Their first idea was to build a few tents for the portable camp locations. The tents were assembled on skids that could be dragged from one location to another. You can see the Eye bolts on the front of the skid for attaching the drag chans.










One good idea always leads to another.

If you have tents you probably should have cots to sleep on in the tents. 
So they set about assembling cots.










They were progressing nicely and proudly displayed them at our Wednesday get together. 
I asked where were the people to occupy the tents and that is when I got in trouble. Somewhere during the conversation I volunteered to get them started. 

As a result I created my interpretation of the proprietors of B & W logging camp, non other than Wilbur and Betsy. Since they haven't hired a crew yet they got to sleep in a little this morning and they are just getting up to start the day. 















Wilbur is the first to arrise. He still looks a little sleepy and for shure he needs a shave.














Betsy wants to sleep a little longer. 










Here it is all put together - the propriators of the B & W logging camp in tent quarters #1. 
Bob Temper


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa! Watch that first step.. Imagine if nature called in the wee small hours.. 

Very cool BTW.


----------

